# Surf Fishing on Myrtle Beach, SC and HH



## MoB Cain (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anybody have an idea on what might be biting on Mrytle beach during the week of March 14-20. I'm going to be around the Grande Dunes part of Myrtle beach. I plan to check with the nearest bait shop or pier for more info, but I'd like to get an idea first...never have fished in Myrtle before, Tight lines i hope! 

Same with Hilton Head, except I'll be on North Forest beach from like March 20-24 or something. I've fished there before and caught some monster stingrays in spring, but I didn't know much about surf fishing then. Any Thoughts on what might be there? 

Thanks!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Check some of the more recent threads for an idea. But it all depends on water temperature.


----------



## ken (Feb 18, 2009)

*surf fishing myrtle beach april 4-10th*

where can i find good fishing at this time and what can i expect ?what bait ect. please help ; april 4th - 10th. thanks ken


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

blues, whiting, shad. all depends on water temp


----------

